# baby goats!



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

we are starting to get baby goats. :leap: So cute I love how fuzzy and fat boer kids are. I tried posting them but couldnt they are on our website. www.freewebs.com/brbn. Any one else starting to have kids? We have two more to kid in December. I know they are going to wait till there is a foot of snow That always seems to be the case.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable I love the paint job on the paint doeling out of Jade. We have 1 nubian doe ready to kid this weekend it looks like then our boers will kid around Christmas.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. I like the little paints markings too. Just got another one late last night. It was from a doe that has done well for us in the past but is getting old. We were hoping to get a doe kid from her to keep in our herd. And she came through! Not sure on a name she is traditional in color and her moms name is DD I like to have her name start with a D also. Any ideas?

Anna


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm how about......
Desire
Dee Dee 
Dwyla 
Debbie 
Diamond 
Destiny 

That's all I've got from the top of my head.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

looking good! Do your percentage/commercial boer does have Nubain in them?


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Name suggestion: DD's Destiny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Yes we started out raising “meat” styled Nubians in 1989 for me and my sister to show competitive wethers at our county and state level. We started adding Boer in 2000 using a friends buck then bought our own boer buck and first 2 100% does in 2003. Our herd is smallish 25 does and 2 bucks. Half of our herd is from our foundation Nubians. They have great udders and throw fast growing kids.
I love DD’s Destiny. But my almost 4 year old daughter is all about girly things and wants to call her Dazzle So I think her registered name will be Dazzling Diamond. 
I am going to update our website soon with more pictures they are growing so fast and we have 2 more that were born on Christmas. We have one more to kid in January and then we are done till April.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww very cute your daughter picked that name! My daughter turned 5 in Oct, and she named one of our first does when she was 3....TROUBLE LOL 
We had a buckling she called Rock Star, we were soooo crazy about that boy! If we had more land we would have kept him, whethered him and he would have been a pet <but he sold as a buck to a wonderful new home!>.

I can't wait until the girls kid. We still have nearly a month and a half.

I want to buy a couple of young does for the kids to show this summer in 4-H, can't wait to start looking!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We should have been done with kidding the end of january but the does didn't take so looks more like some easter babies


----------

